# Fake Boobs



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife of 10 years has told me that she would really look fake boobs. She was only a very small B cup before kids and now after nursing 3 kids she is barely an A. She says she just wants to be able to fill out a shirt and feel like a woman but I am having a very hard time with it since I am a jealous guy by nature. As a guy i assume she wants them to show off to other guys and garner more attention. She swears thats not it at all but says she wont get them if i insist i couldnt handle it. Selfishly they would be A LOT of fun in the bedroom but I know i would drive myself crazy when i wasnt with her. Any good advise on this??


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I wouldn't do it. You have 3 kids and we're in the middle of a recession. Not to mention that most women wanting fake boobs most definately do it for the attention. Attention she probably isn't getting from you, at least not to her liking.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Err...maybe both of you should get some counselling...I'm not much of a fan of women with fake boobs...it kinda goes to their heads. So if you're that jealous now, maybe it's not such a good idea. And ya, I'd wonder too, why she felt the need after 10 years of marriage.

My hubs x wife got fake boobs (which he paid for) - and she promptly left him for someone else. Pfft!


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Just to clarify, she wants to go to a big B, small C cup. Trying not to be noticeable just natural. And i guarantee i give her more compliments and attention than any of my friends give their wives. Lastly I make a very good living so the money isnt the issue, its my jealousy


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wife brOught up a boob job While back.

While I won't tell her what to do with her body I did tell her I prefer her all natural.

Hasn't brought it up again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

tacoma said:


> My wife brOught up a boob job While back.
> 
> While I won't tell her what to do with her body I did tell her I prefer her all natural.
> 
> ...


She probably did this to guage your reaction, IE see if you wished she had bigger boobs...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> She probably did this to guage your reaction, IE see if you wished she had bigger boobs...


Yeah, I had the thought at the time it might be a test.

Looks like I passed.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Just to clarify, she wants to go to a big B, small C cup. Trying not to be noticeable just natural. And i guarantee i give her more compliments and attention than any of my friends give their wives. Lastly I make a very good living so the money isnt the issue, its my jealousy


JealousHubby,

I've been in your wife's shoes - had the Bs but wanted the Cs - not too big, but more natural for my body size. I did it because of my own lack of self-esteem and feeling less like a woman. Also, when your body lacks proportion, clothes fit weird/funny. In no way, shape, or form did I do this for anyone else, nor for more attention.  I got plenty of attention from the opposite sex before and it's remained on that same platform. It's been 10+ years since my enhancement was done, and I have no regrets. I feel better about myself as a whole person and have more confidence, especially with my husband. 

Instead of looking at it as a negative thing (oh....booooo, she'll get more attention from others and I hate that), look at the bright side - she'll feel better about herself and it will show towards you as well. Your jealousy is your issue, not hers. If you want your wife to feel great about herself, don't hold her back from going after the look she simply wasn't born with. If you do this for her, and get over your own insecurities, it will come back to you ten fold. 

Feel free to PM me, if you'd like more advice or have any personal questions.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

Firstly, when a woman considers her body it is incorrect to assume that it is to garner attention from males, husbands or otherwise. It is about how she considers herself whole! Does a masectomy patient want boobs just to be like pamela anderson? No... to become whole again.

I started pre-babies was a delightful 34C... in the mirror for my height, weight and general overall body shape and proportion, I was content. It was how I FELT I should be.

After 3 babies and extensive nursing.. (my babies never starved!) my breasts became a bursting DD. By the time I was finished nursing my last baby and lost all the baby weight (65lbs with the last one) I was 38 yrs old. Now as we age, the collegen (elasticity) in our skin is not the same. My mam glands went down to cup size B but with the skin stayed the same as the bursting DD. I felt like the cover of a Nat Geo magazine!! It felts I had to roll up my breasts to fit in a bra.

So I decided for MYSELF, since I was all done with babies, I wanted my breasts to return to approxiamately the same as before pre-babies, just like the rest of me. So I did have reconstruction and a slight augmentation. I am now still 5'9", within 5lbs of my pre-baby weight, 143lbs, and my breasts are what they should be, a 34C. I'm content with my image... as should everyone should be no matter their body construction.

I am still saddened that women still objectify themselves for purely sexual appearance....


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

RoseRed said:


> Firstly, when a woman considers her body it is incorrect to assume that it is to garner attention from males, husbands or otherwise. It is about how she considers herself whole! Does a masectomy patient want boobs just to be like pamela anderson? No... to become whole again.
> 
> I started pre-babies was a delightful 34C... in the mirror for my height, weight and general overall body shape and proportion, I was content. It was how I FELT I should be.
> 
> ...


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

And :smthumbup: to you!!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Some women do get them because they're insecure about themselves, some do it to please their guy, some want to show them off. In fact, I find a lot of women who have them done to wear more revealing shirts/tops than before.

OP--talk to your wife about how you feel about it and then let her decide what to do with her boobies.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

southern wife said:


> JealousHubby,
> 
> I've been in your wife's shoes - had the Bs but wanted the Cs - not too big, but more natural for my body size. I did it because of my own lack of self-esteem and feeling less like a woman. Also, when your body lacks proportion, clothes fit weird/funny. In no way, shape, or form did I do this for anyone else, nor for more attention.  I got plenty of attention from the opposite sex before and it's remained on that same platform. It's been 10+ years since my enhancement was done, and I have no regrets. I feel better about myself as a whole person and have more confidence, especially with my husband.
> 
> ...


:iagree:

I am a small size A now... Was a high B in HS and college... breastfeeding took it's toll on me. I haven't gotten a boob job and at this point, probably won't, but I have seriously considered in the past for this very reason ~ I want my boobs back! I don't care about the attention, I just want to feel proportionate again


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Here are the cons:

Boob jobs look bad as one aged. The implants shift. Your body's connective tissues weakens and deteriorates. Breast will look stretched out and saggy.

The implants age. You may have to take them out at some point. 

On an older women the implants are too obvious when naked.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I know a woman who just had them done. she had them turn real hard and went back to the surgen and he said just keep massaging them and they might sofen up and then she found out that most surgens say you should redo them about every 10 years. for various reasons.


personaly I don't care for fake boobs.

even if the women is smaller I still like the real thing.

part of life is accepting what you got and learning to love what you got.....................thats sexy.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I know a woman who just had them done. she had them turn real hard and went back to the surgen and he said just keep massaging them and they might sofen up and then she found out that most surgens say you should redo them about every 10 years. for various reasons.
> 
> 
> personaly I don't care for fake boobs.
> ...




Would you accept and be happy, and love what you had, if your penis was the size of only 1/2 your pinky finger?


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

aug said:


> Here are the cons:
> 
> Boob jobs look bad as one aged. The implants shift. Your body's connective tissues weakens and deteriorates. Breast will look stretched out and saggy.
> 
> ...


1) not if they are done properly. Implants are place UNDER the a layer of the pectoral muscle.. no stretched out sagginess will happen.

2) new generation silcone is safe... the rate of replacement is spanning greater and greater time lengths...

3) all depends on what you deem as 'old'... If a woman takes take of herself, inside and out, with good nutrition and an active lifestyle, women can have an amazing spirit and body well into her 70's if not older. 

I am 44 yrs old... I have only this body for life... so I take care of it. Do I have a youthful appearance, absolutely... I have been complimented that I look in my early 30's. It has nothing to do with botox, or expensive face creams or skin lotions, or chemical treatments... its all about nutrition and lifestyle... however in the breast department... that was all about baby making... no amount of nutrition or active lifestyle was going to change that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

southern wife said:


> Would you accept and be happy, and love what you had, if your penis was the size of only 1/2 your pinky finger?


have you seen me in the bathroom

I'd have to learn to live with it because nothing can make mr willy bigger.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

RoseRed said:


> 1) not if they are done properly. Implants are place UNDER the a layer of the pectoral muscle.. no stretched out sagginess will happen.
> 
> 2) new generation silcone is safe... the rate of replacement is spanning greater and greater time lengths...
> 
> ...


theres no garuentee that it will be a good job some people it dosn't work out so nice and thats a fact.

its a roll of the dice any time you have a medical procedure involving surgery.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

listen I agree that accepting your flaws is no fun espically if its something like a micro penis.

But I think everybody is happer in the end if they accept it and finds someone who loves you the whole you small boobs and all


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> listen I agree that accepting your flaws is no fun espically if its something like a micro penis.
> 
> But I think everybody is happer in the end if they accept it and finds someone who loves you the whole you small boobs and all


And that's just it: It's not about "finding someone who loves the whole you, small boobs or not", it's about how you feel about YOURSELF. It has nothing to do with anyone else......just yourself. 

If you had a huge mole on the tip of your nose, would you have it removed, or would you give it a name and love it?

As for the micro penis, there are procedures to fix that!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

southern wife said:


> As for the micro penis, there are procedures to fix that!!



really? Elaborate, I need to know how to get that done....ya know...for....a friend


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

southern wife said:


> And that's just it: It's not about "finding someone who loves the whole you, small boobs or not", it's about how you feel about YOURSELF. It has nothing to do with anyone else......just yourself.
> 
> If you had a huge mole on the tip of your nose, would you have it removed, or would you give it a name and love it?
> 
> As for the micro penis, there are procedures to fix that!!


whats the link to the procedure to fix a micro penis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:

just joking I actually need a reduction this thing keep banging my knee


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> theres no garuentee that it will be a good job some people it dosn't work out so nice and thats a fact.
> 
> its a roll of the dice any time you have a medical procedure involving surgery.


Its a roll of the dice in almost everything in life...

Its called being a fully informed patient, researching the entire procedure, and having a PS with absolutely solid credentials,.. I picked through him and his expertise with a super fine comb... as ALL RESPONSIBLE patients should.

doesn't matter if it be mole removal, penile implants, or breast augmentation...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

RoseRed said:


> Its a roll of the dice in almost everything in life...
> 
> Its called being a fully informed patient, researching the entire procedure, and having a PS with absolutely solid credentials,.. I picked through him and his expertise with a super fine comb... as ALL RESPONSIBLE patients should.
> 
> doesn't matter if it be mole removal, penile implants, or breast augmentation...


I don't have a problem with women getting boob jobs.

I'm just expressing that my personal preference is natural over fake.

and I understand the thought process of doing it to make yourself feel better about you body.

but the other route you could take would be to just accept who you are.

I mentioned that I like natural weather they were big or small to illistrate that some men don't care about the size of your chest.

no harn glad you are happy with your decision.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

If the wife wants a boob job, I better get to test drive those babies anytime I want IMO. If she wants the boob job to make herself feel better and I barely get to touch them, she can go fly a kite.

There is self esteem and then there is attention *****.

BTW not bitter, been trying to get the wife to get a boob job for years now


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I would get them to increase my self esteem, which would in turn help make me more appealing in many aspects of my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

I think plastic surgery can be wonderful if done for the right reasons. 3 children, no doubt she looks different and probably feels different. If she wants it and you two can afford it, I say go for it. 

RoseRed is 100% correct. Implants should be placed under the pectoral muscle. Two reasons for that: you don't get that tell tale "bolt on" round look and more importantly, it doesn't impede an accurate mammogram read. 
The best way to find a good Plastic Surgeon is ask your OB/GYN. They have seen 100's if not 1000's of women naked and know who does good work and who doesn't. Another doctor to ask would be an Oncologist. Breast cancer survivors more often than not have had reconstructive surgery and you can bet that if the surgeon can do a successful breast reconstruction, they sure can do a quality augmentation.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> really? Elaborate, I need to know how to get that done....ya know...for....a friend


You really want to know?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

My wife recently got the implants removed that she got in the mid90s.

They were a mistake to get and always gave her discomfort. 

Not only that, ANYTHING having to do with them is NOT covered by health insurance.

And as an aside, if you have implants you will be refused private insurance if you ever need insurance not through an employer.

Lots to consider just to get bigger boobs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

The women I know with fake boobs did it for themselves. Not attention. Men don't get it. For a woman who has an A cup, I can understand why she'd want fake boobs. I had an A when I was 12. 

Men like breasts. Women like having breasts (most of us). I don't see the big deal if it will make her feel better.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> If the wife wants a boob job, I better get to test drive those babies anytime I want IMO. If she wants the boob job to make herself feel better and I barely get to touch them, she can go fly a kite.
> 
> There is self esteem and then there is attention *****.
> 
> BTW not bitter, been trying to get the wife to get a boob job for years now


Why don't you get yourself a boob job...then you can play with them all you want.

I can't imagine trying to get my spouse to change their body this way-- as if he wasn't good enough for me...


----------



## Nikki1023 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dont give her a hard time for it. Its her body, and by carrying and breastfeeding 3 kids..it changed. If she goes for the double d's okay, yeahh, thats def craving some attention..but if she wants a B or C up..whats the big deal? 

Every woman wants to feel sexy. If your that upset about it, take her to Victorias Secret..buy the new Very Sexy push up bra for her..and see if that could buy you some time, so she can make the right decision. 

Good luck


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

that_girl said:


> For a woman who has an A cup, I can understand why she'd want fake boobs. I had an A when I was 12.


Hmm, you might have phrased that a little better  -- I'm an A cup, and have been since puberty. I'm very slender so anything larger would look disproportionate. I've never wanted implants and if any man had ever suggested that I get them he'd have been shown the door.

While she's doing her pre-surgery research, tell her to talk to a technician about the procedure for mammography when a woman has implants. She may change her mind when she hears it.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

TwoDogs said:


> Hmm, you might have phrased that a little better  -- I'm an A cup, and have been since puberty. I'm very slender so anything larger would look disproportionate. I've never wanted implants and if any man had ever suggested that I get them he'd have been shown the door.
> 
> While she's doing her pre-surgery research, tell her to talk to a technician about the procedure for mammography when a woman has implants. She may change her mind when she hears it.


ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with having an A-cup. If anybody has an issue with your breasts, you bet....show 'em the door!! 

As for mammograms, if the implant is placed beneath the pectoral muscle, it does not distort a mammogram. The problem arises when the implant is placed inside the breast tissue. A clean read on that is very difficult. Any surgeon who would suggest otherwise is somebody you need to run from, they are hacks.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

It wouldnt bother me for a sec if my wife got em and got lots of attention. 

My philosophy has always been "who wants a wife no one wants to look at" I love to show my wife off. 

If mine got em I'd take her to mardi gras in a sec. Beads anyone?


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

michzz said:


> My wife recently got the implants removed that she got in the mid90s.
> 
> They were a mistake to get and always gave her discomfort.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for your wife's discomfort and I am happy that she found a better solution.

In my case, although the actual procedure was NOT covered by insurance, any issues post-surgical issues with the implants would be covered if I needed them. This is through private (non-employer) insurance. If I was a masectomy patient, the implant itself would be covered as well. 

Some healthcare plans do cover medical procedures that impact the pyschology of the patient. A very hollistic approach.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> If the wife wants a boob job, I better get to test drive those babies anytime I want IMO. If she wants the boob job to make herself feel better and I barely get to touch them, she can go fly a kite.
> 
> There is self esteem and then there is attention *****.
> 
> BTW not bitter, been trying to get the wife to get a boob job for years now


Why have you been trying to get your wife to get a boob job for years?

As a wife, if my husband was trying to get me to have one done, it would kind of crush me - make me feel worse than inadequate, and then it would likely infuriate me. 

Just trying to understand your thought process here. Don't you think that it should be something that your wife wants to have done of her own volition and for her own reasons, not yours?


----------



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> My wife of 10 years has told me that she would really look fake boobs. She was only a very small B cup before kids and now after nursing 3 kids she is barely an A. She says she just wants to be able to fill out a shirt and feel like a woman but I am having a very hard time with it since I am a jealous guy by nature. As a guy i assume she wants them to show off to other guys and garner more attention. She swears thats not it at all but says she wont get them if i insist i couldnt handle it. Selfishly they would be A LOT of fun in the bedroom but I know i would drive myself crazy when i wasnt with her. Any good advise on this??


YOU'RE A LUCKY MAN!! My wife said she would get a boob job before we got married but she lied to me. No fake boobs. Personally I think fake boobs can be fun if they are done right.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> Any good advise on this??


Regardless of whether or not she gets them, my advice to you is: Work on your jealousy issue.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TwoDogs said:


> Hmm, you might have phrased that a little better  -- I'm an A cup, and have been since puberty. I'm very slender so anything larger would look disproportionate. I've never wanted implants and if any man had ever suggested that I get them he'd have been shown the door.
> 
> While she's doing her pre-surgery research, tell her to talk to a technician about the procedure for mammography when a woman has implants. She may change her mind when she hears it.


You are slender..I am...not slender. An A on me would look rather wrong and I would want a boob job. No one needs to get all butthurt about me saying I wouldn't want an A cup. What's fine for you isn't fine for others.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Men against and who can't understand the self esteem concept... let's say you had at some point in your life a 8 inch penis.... For whatever reason you wind up with a 4 inch penis but you know you can get those 4 inches back with surgery, would you do it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

And another thought, would it matter if it was deformed some 20 years after your extension.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I would say as a woman who's a C that even I have always wanted implants. I think it's in a woman's nature to be womanly to their fullest ability especially when that is cut short by pregnancy.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

What is the problem with an enhancement like this really? Your wife tells you it will make HER feel better about HER. Cheers and enjoy your wife with pretty looks and an even better self concept ;-) p.s. wife wants a haircut to feel better about herself ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwoDogs (Jul 29, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You are slender..I am...not slender. An A on me would look rather wrong and I would want a boob job. No one needs to get all butthurt about me saying I wouldn't want an A cup. What's fine for you isn't fine for others.


Ah, but you didn't say that _you_ wouldn't want A cups for your own body, you said that you could understand an A cup woman wanting implants, which you compared to a 12 year old's breasts. Implying that A cup breasts are universally inadequate and merit augmentation.

Slightly off topic, I know far more women who have had or who want reductions than those with implants. Enhancement isn't a very popular surgery here.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I can understand why a woman ( not ALL WOMEN) with an A cup would want implants. 

What is the problem?

I was an A at 12. Again, what is the problem?

Sorry if I touched a nerve, but i said nothing wrong.

That's the problem...you are putting thoughts and meaning into my words which are not there. 

I can also understand women with large breasts to get them reduced. What is the big deal? Inadequate? I said no such thing. I just said I could understand. 

I can not understand my friend who was naturally a D, but went up to an EE or something ridiculous...but to each their own. She does regret it though...


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Good for them... this is a fake boob discussion... no?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Meant for twodogs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

RoseRed said:


> I'm sorry for your wife's discomfort and I am happy that she found a better solution.
> 
> In my case, although the actual procedure was NOT covered by insurance, any issues post-surgical issues with the implants would be covered if I needed them. This is through private (non-employer) insurance. If I was a masectomy patient, the implant itself would be covered as well.
> 
> Some healthcare plans do cover medical procedures that impact the pyschology of the patient. A very hollistic approach.


In California, these are the insurance companies that refused coverage specifically because she had them. BTW, they were saline under the muscle, not silicone.

Blue Cross
Healthnet
Aetna


----------



## truelove1 (Oct 7, 2011)

some people who are C's and D's are actually on a quite small size so some still are quite small at higher letters therefore some may want enhancement just like people who are A's or B's myself included @thatgirl.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

truelove1 said:


> some people who are C's and D's are actually on a quite small size so some still are quite small at higher letters myself included @thatgirl.


Oh, she's not small lol. She can't find shirts that fit right. 

I have always wanted to get my breasts lifted...I inherited my mother's side of the family's breasts...but I worry about surgery like this.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

So its all about insurance.... would that matter if it was your penis..?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Cherry said:


> So its all about insurance.... would that matter if it was your penis..?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a fair question.

Breasts are not primary sexual organs and can function for giving milk without augmentation.

If someone required surgery to enlarge their penis, it would only be considered for insurance purposes if there was something wrong with it.

No, insurance is not the only consideration. However, think of that when you upped your cup size because you "needed it" when later you have some serious health concern that cannot be addressed a decade later because you are refused coverage.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

comparing a breast augmentation to a penis extension isnt apples to apples. a women fixing her vagina for some reason would be the same. if i got a penis extension only my wife would see it. Fake boobs are there for the world to see......


----------



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not terrible or evil to get implants. Really, there's nothing wrong with it at all. Even big double D implants are not evil. There sure are lot of stereotypes around it though.

I don't think that the alleged tales about women using breast implants as a springboard to infidelity is a good reason not to get them. I can understand how you might be shaken at the prospect of other men noticing your wife and trying to flirt with her. Still -- Is it good to make decisions based on fear of something like that? I read recently how it is considered bad practice for managers to avoid hiring assertive and confident people because of the potential to be out-done or one-upped. In a roundabout way, I feel the same about this topic. The fear of her having more confidence or attracting more attention might not be a good reason to be opposed to the idea. You'd have to take the extra competition as a way of spurring you forward and being proactive in maintaining your relationship with her.


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Some very good points by everyone. I realize that this stems from my insecurities and not anything that she is doing wrong. I just know what my friends and I think when we see a woman with fake breasts and its NOT that she's a wholesome moral girl! lol Trust me, i would LOVE to have something there for our time in the bedroom, its just her out without me that causes the concern.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

What I would throw out there for consideration though, is that there are probably a lot more women out there with boob jobs that you guys don't notice. Plenty of women get lots of attention by going on top of the muscle for the bowling ball "bolt ons" or pick a size that clearly exceeds the bounds of nature. But I have a couple of friends that have had "work done" that chose realistic sizes etc. And honestly, the only way you can tell at all is the lack of support they need compared to natural breasts. And I'm not sure everyone would catch on to that, other than those of us who are of sufficient size that we'd never dream of going with such minimal support at just about any size.

I think the excessive nature of a lot of enhancements, plus the tendency for men to see them most in places where, how did you put it, lol? You don't think of girls of high moral quality?  has given augmentation a bad rap. There's more of it in suburbia than you probably think, I promise...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Fake, fake, fake, fake, fake! It's sad that you're right - boob jobs are becoming as commonplace as dye-jobs. Well, I'm over 40 and have nice t*ts, so yay me! In another 10 years, they won't be so nice. And honestly, will it matter that I won't be able to prance around bra-less in a tank top at 52? Sorry, but at that point, no one wants to see...


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Some men love boobs.
Some women love boobs.

Sounds like she loves boobs and wants bigger ones for her.

She could garner more attention from others. That could and probably would happen.

Not sure what you can do other than tell her you think she is perfect the way she is. If she still wants to do it....support her choice and tell her you are her husband and know she needs to make her own choices about her health and appearance.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> comparing a breast augmentation to a penis extension isnt apples to apples. a women fixing her vagina for some reason would be the same. if i got a penis extension only my wife would see it. Fake boobs are there for the world to see......


Boobs are there for the world to see LOL. My bra does wonders. Should I bind myself down?


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

michzz said:


> And as an aside, if you have implants you will be refused private insurance if you ever need insurance not through an employer.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is not true at all. I've been insured personally, and through my employer. And I did disclose this info since it's "surgery" and they need to know that information.


----------



## RoseRed (Aug 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Boobs are there for the world to see LOL. My bra does wonders. Should I bind myself down?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Just like the huge junk after the penile extension! LOL!!


----------



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

Just an update, for now we have shelved the idea of fake boobs. Although I have worked on my jealousy my wife said she feared the potential for fights to be caused by them plus she was somewhat concerned with what our kids would think and whether or not its a good example to set especially for our daughter. We may revisit down the road but not for a little while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Geez you've been talking about this since last October?

I guess thats why they call them boobs.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Now after my mastectomy on one breast, I am due breast reconstruction. My fiancé is as excited about it as I am.....he can't wait to buy me new lingerie.....

And quite frankly, after being a B all my life (my fiance reassured me that it is a big B or B+, I guess), I am looking to trade up...so to speak. My fiancé said no larger than a D, though. Which I might agree with, I don't want people who have known me for years taking second and third looks.......But interesting, I'm not all that skinny with 42 inch hips, a 31 inch waist at 5'6". (I'm trying to lose some weight at the moment.)

I have always said that I would not judge others who get cosmetic surgery, so I'm going to do as I damn well please myself.

I can't think of anyone I know who has had a boob job, so I really can't comment on the change in personality. I understand a fair few women who get a divorce decide to get bigger. But also, it's common knowledge that newly divorced women do all sorts of things to become more attractive -- getting in shape; laser treatments to get rid of body hair and the run of the mill hairdresser visit.

I think maybe in my last marriage, I might have gotten a little lazy with my appearance. I won't be making that mistake again.


----------

